# whatd you have for breakfast



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

frosted mini wheats


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

I woke up at 3pm today. no breakfast for me.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Right now I just had croissants with cream cheese and some strawberry jam along with a cup of tea. Yum!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to early for me to have breakfast, i must get some rest, maybe i can have lunchfast when i wake up.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know, but I don't figure SAS to be a big breakfast crowd :lol

For me, I had a Boost shake


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich yummy


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Same thing I have everyday:

Corn flakes with added raisins and soy milk.
Banana
Kiwi
Fruit juice
Green tea (today with apple and ginko biloba)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

jfk1116 said:


> frosted mini wheats


Same here + grape juice.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i just had some toast and tuna mixed with splenda and red pepper paste

frosted mini wheats are good though. i think i'll buy some this sat


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My standard breakfast is...

- oatmeal
- toasted bagel with peanut butter
- orange juice

It's not very often that I go without breakfast - maybe a few times a year.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

two English muffins and three eggs


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I usually don't eat breakfast. It makes me feel nauseous if I eat right when I wake up. I just have a protein shake, a glass of milk, or sometimes just a coffee or a tea. I can run for 4-5 hours without eating anything. I know they say breakfast is the most important meal of the day blah blah...whatever, I'm fine without it.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i eat organic oatmeal for breakfast everyday


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Weetabix and coffee. I'm getting a bit sick of having this every morning, i'll probably go and buy some croissants to have for a change.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

More often than not, I have eggbeaters with spinich, onion, peppers, and a few sliced jalapenos. 

Today though I had Honey Nut Cheerios with a banana.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I usually don't eat breakfast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> I usually don't eat breakfast.


Same here - I had coffee on my way to work.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Two apples.

Fat kids always have two.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shreddies with strawberries & 2 coffees.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have breakfast because by the time I wake up it's usually too close to lunchtime to eat.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cereal. Yum!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Kelly said:


> Same thing I have everyday:
> 
> Corn flakes with added raisins and soy milk.
> Banana
> ...


Don't you suppose to drink beer since you are now in Germany. :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had a bowel of Honey bunches of Oats with soy milk, and a glass of grape juice. Actually the cereal is a generic brand, but it is just as good.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Quinoa flakes.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

air


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon Ranch salad, with grilled chicken, from McDonalds. I was too late for breakfast


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I had vegemite on toast.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

copper said:


> Don't you suppose to drink beer since you are now in Germany. :lol


I've gotta eat something to detox the beer out of me! :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Coffee and ciggerette. If I force myself, I might have a bowl of oats. 

My fave cereal is Crunchy Nut Corn Flakes. I wish I had some right now actually.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Bacon Ranch salad, with grilled chicken, from McDonalds. I was too late for breakfast


Why dont we have that here? :um It sounds yum. I always wondered if Maccas taste different in different countries?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No cereal or bread in the house, so I had noodles left over from dinner last night.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Why dont we have that here? :um It sounds yum. I always wondered if Maccas taste different in different countries?


It was good  I'm not sure if Wendy's exists in Australia. I used to like their chicken BLT salad better, but they don't seem to use grilled chicken anymore.

Had watermelon today. My breakfast choices are weird


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Kelly said:


> I've gotta eat something to detox the beer out of me! :yes
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


:lol

No Spreewald pickles for breakfast, or do you eat those with the beer?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Porridge with a pinch of crushed linseed and coffee


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Aurora said:


> Why dont we have that here? :um It sounds yum. I always wondered if Maccas taste different in different countries?


They just call it different. We do, its the chicken caesar salad with croutons and bacon with the caesar dressing.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

jenkydora said:


> They just call it different. We do, its the chicken caesar salad with croutons and bacon with the caesar dressing.


Ohhh I see now.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I had lemon butter spread on toast thismorning. LOVE LEMON SPREAD!



slylikeafox said:


> It was good  I'm not sure if Wendy's exists in Australia. I used to like their chicken BLT salad better, but they don't seem to use grilled chicken anymore.
> 
> Had watermelon today. My breakfast choices are weird


Wendys just do icecream, shakes and hotdogs here. :|


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i guess im not as elegant as you guys but i had cereal.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Health Valley organic amaranth flakes with 1% milk. I always have cereal when I wake up no matter what time it is, because it tastes so good, is great for you (whole grains, fiber, protein), and is so easy to make.


----------



## jonas (Jun 9, 2009)

-raw oat bran, mixed in water, with wild blueberries.
-vegetables
-fruit
-6 tablespoons of dried spirulina seaweed mixed in purified water (1 tablespoon contains 4 grams of complete protein).
-brown rice with 3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed.
-supplement for vitamin b12 and vitamin d, as those are the only two nutrients that my diet is lacking.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could get up early enough for breakfast, and on the days I do get up that early its for a reason, like school, and then I can never make time for it between getting up, showing, getting dressed, ect till time to leave.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bagel & coffee.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol, pb&j sandwhiches


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A toasted whole grain bagel with a very generous layer of cream cheese and another layer of strawberry jam.


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

gastric acid, I'm hungry.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Eggs with salt, pepper, and cheedar cheese with English Muffins and a cup of tea.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Omelette sandwich & french vanilla.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

woo hoo....frosted mini wheats. there frickin good.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

German breakfast today:

A roll with butter and cheese
Soft-boiled egg
Grape juice
Black coffee

Not as healthy as my normal breakfast. :|

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had a bowel of leftover homemade ham bean soup. It is really good after it sat in the fridge and reheated.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Kelly said:


> German breakfast today:
> 
> A roll with butter and cheese
> Soft-boiled egg
> ...


Grape Juice esp concord grape juice has lots of antioxidants that are good for the old ticker. I try to drink a glass of it everyday. But I now have run out and hate going to Walmart to buy it. I could buy it at the local store up the street, but I will have to pay an arm and a leg for it there.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

copper said:


> Grape Juice esp concord grape juice has lots of antioxidants that are good for the old ticker. I try to drink a glass of it everyday. But I now have run out and hate going to Walmart to buy it. I could buy it at the local store up the street, but I will have to pay an arm and a leg for it there.


I love grape juice. I could probably drink a whole bottle in one sitting. It's a good thing they only sell them in one liter cartons here.

Normally, I've been drinking something called "antioxidant" juice. It's grape juice with pomegranate and cranberry and some other stuff in it. It's delicious.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Golden Grahams w/Organic whole milk.

Tomorrow: waffles!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Honey Nut Cheerios and a coffee.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sugar free brown sugar oatmeal with fat free milk. nummy nummy


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

nubly said:


> sugar free brown sugar oatmeal with fat free milk. nummy nummy


Sugar-free sugar? :con

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kelly said:


> Sugar-free sugar? :con
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


artifical flavoring


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Steak/onion/cheese omelette with buttered wheat toast, at a very timely 4 PM.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

oatmeal, two whole eggs and two egg whites


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Healthy Harvest Campbell's soup, a plum and a glass of 1% milk. This was at 11am.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch and a banana


----------



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

Same thing everyday. Smoothie that consists of: 1 cup dry oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 tbsp flaxseed, 1 scoop chocolate whey protein, 12 oz water and 6 ice cubes! OMG so good. I thought i would get sick of it but it has been a year and a half and have never changed!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Chocolate Soy Milk.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a brownie and a cup of coffee


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The same as when I last posted here - Honey Nut Cheerios & Coffee.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It was pancakes and chocolate milk this morning.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

A pot of Irish Breakfast Tea, 2 Digestive Biscuits and 2 slices of toast. Every Day, from between 5:30am-4:30pm, the breakfast hours.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I just made cheesy scrambled eggs and pattie sausage... my son isn't awake yet so I am trying to wait till he gets up so I can eat with him - but, he is 10, it is a day off and I am letting him sleep in. I hardly ever, EVER, have time to really COOK breakfast - so this is rare and we may have to nuke it for it to be hot but it was nice that I got to cook for him. I was gonna make sausage gravy but, alas, I had no flour. No bread either lol... but we will toast hot dog or hamburger buns lol... improvise time lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Rice Krispie cakes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Rice Krispies


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Wegmans brand bagels with Wegmans brand cream cheese.
yay Wegmans


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Blueberry muffin and oatmeal


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

It's the same thing every day - frosted mini wheats.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i made an oatmeal smoothie. Really good but it tastes like it has a bazillion calories in it.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing I was yelled at and kicked out so for the weekend so didnt have time to eat.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I slept through breakfast this morning, but when i got up (around 11am) i had a muffin with a small glass of light milk.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

a small piece of Atlanta Turtle cheesecake, and a glass of water @ 3:15pm. Yes I woke up at 3:15pm lol.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

A huge bowl of porridge with honey. It's my favourite food.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

Cup of tea and cereal cornflakes with milk.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Pancakes.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

usually just coffee but this morning i had a cupcake too.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Coffee, orange juice, and some scrambled eggs with bacon.


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

I had frosted mini wheats too!!
and a banana and juice! =)


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Coffee with honey and a toasted peanut butter & raspberry jam sandwich


Wow that sandwich sounds awesome! Too bad we can't have soy or peanut butter!

I had a can of Coke Zero.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

nothing...im on a diet :boogie


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread just made me realize that I left my brand new jar of blackberry jam at my old job 2 months ago. Argh that pisses me off! :mum

Anyway LOL! I had bagel and cream cheese and white tea


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TaniaN said:


> Argh that pisses me off! :mum


:squeeze


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Toast with mar-jareene. Part of this unbalanced breakfast!


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


Awww thanks!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Today was toast and cheese, like usual.

I'm craving fried eggs though, I'm gonna make that tomorrow.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Multi-grain bagel toasted lightly and covered with cream cheese.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

a nectarine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheese pizza, but I ate it after 3 pm


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Pizza and Special K (intramuscular injection). Actually just regular Special K in a bowl with milk.


----------



## RedStarCharlie (May 11, 2009)

A baked potato with cheese. It was more like lunch lol


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

some scotch and a few cigarettes... umm wait, no i just had oatmeal n coffee.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't really eat breakfast. I had some water though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Coffee!!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nesquik cereal with milk


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Two weetabix with warm milk and a cup of coffee.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Fried eggs over easy which I overcooked, so actually fried eggs over hard. It was kinda gross, I hate eggs when the yolk is all solid.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

2 pigs in a blanket and an omelet.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Pretzel sticks and juice. Didn't I just go food shopping? How do I not have anything already? Weird.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Ran out of cereal, so instead had PBJ and a cup of milk. Another PBJ, a Clifton bar and an apple for lunch. Man, I need more variety... and a personal chef to cook food for me. that would be lovely.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bowl of cheerios with vanilla soymilk and a banana.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hash browns


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't remember.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Mini Weetabix with raisins :yes

I haven't eaten breakfast in weeks before today, I usually wake up so late that I don't bother and just wait for dinner instead :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Not prunes? 

Breakfast was a long time ago....ah, ok, I had a starbucks mocha and a scone.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ Not prunes?


It may come as a surprise, but I've never actually eaten a prune in my life


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I was too lazy too cook anything for myself today, so i went to a nearby McDonalds and had me an Egg McMuffin with hash browns and coffee.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I had cereal for dinner last night.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It may come as a surprise, but I've never actually eaten a prune in my life


you're not missing much. Or, perhaps you are - the much maligned Prune, Mother of all Dried Fruits - try one today!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It may come as a surprise, but I've never actually eaten a prune in my life


 I'd love to have a bunch of prunes. I haven't had any in a long time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pizza left overs


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

4 gourmet lamb rolls (sausage roll) pastry covered thingo from the oven.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I had some Cool Mint Oreos and a glass of milk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Battered fish, rice, and broccoli/cheese. Was a Marie Callender tv dinner.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I had these.. banana slices crusted with walnut/almond/majool date.. ground stuff, and frozen. They look like this:










Made them yesterday.  This person used pecans instead of walnuts.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> I had these.. banana slices crusted with walnut/almond/majool date.. ground stuff, and frozen. They look like this:
> 
> Made them yesterday.  This person used pecans instead of walnuts.


That looks goooooooood. How do you make them?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

hoppy poppy, two seeded french rolls, and a latte. i sound like a jerk.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> That looks goooooooood. How do you make them?


Blend about a cup and a half of whatever nuts you have/want to use in a food processor... unsalted is probably preferable. Blend the dates in (I'm not sure how many I added, just depends on how sweet you want it). Then you just kind of roll banana slices in the "batter" and mold it around them. Put them on a plate, and cover it with saran wrap. Stick them in the freezer and wait about 3 hours 

I'm very lazy and these were really easy to make, lol.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

3 Eggs/bowl of oatmeal/ glass of water


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal. A little too sweet for my taste, but it is all we have in the pantry for now.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

A banana at 8:30. Didn't eat again until 6 that afternoon (was busy at work no break)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Meatloaf. I woke up at 1 pm though


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Scooters Honey Nut Cheerios, my standard for every morning. I can't live without them.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Korma curry and rice


yeaH I KNow very unusual, i was thinking that as I was warming it up


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Frosted wheats and apple juice.

(Not in the same bowl. I mean, I pour milk on my cereal. I'm not weird or anything.)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hash brown patties


----------



## Lookingforbetterdays (Jul 28, 2008)

I had some dumplings


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Doughnuts and coffee


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

hash brown patties again


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

a blueberry bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Bowl of oatmeal with ground flaxseeds, wheat bran, honey, and cinnamon mixed in. Usually I add a little apple sauce as well.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

plain toasted bagel with butter


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Cappiccino and Chocolate muffin from a store. Heaven!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

All Bran. I'm ****ing bricks at the moment.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

a granola bar, a Lemon poppyseed muffin and chocolate milk  yeah, way too much sugar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hotdogs


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

A Starbucks caramel hot chocolate.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This morning I had toast w/butter and hot green tea. The usual.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> Hotdogs


yummy!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Nothing today.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the same thing for breakfast pretty much every day -- peanut butter and honey on a multi-grain muffin, with cold water. Then a big handful of baby carrots about an hour or two later, with cold green tea.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

an apple with peanut butter


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

I had golden grahams cereal.:teeth


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a handful of raspberries and a glazed donut. it was wonderful


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Fried tofu and broccoli in tamari sauce.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken burritos from Taco Bell. Who knew heaven would only cost $0.89


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing. I haven't had any breakfast for about a month now :|


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Two scrambled eggs, some of which was eaten in a folded up piece of bread; Cherrios; a couple of cups of coffee.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Plain yogurt


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Scrambled eggs, gravy, and toast... made it allll by myself *pats self on back*


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Fruity-Bix with soymilk


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Special K Red Berries cereal with skim milk. The red berries are exclusively strawberries and always have been, but perhaps Kellogg is keeping its options open in case of red berry market fluctuations. I will not, however, buy the cereal if it ever comes to contain tomatoes.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

peanut butter and a banana wrapped in a whole wheat flour tortilla and a glass of milk


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

A glass of Strawberry Banana V8 and half of a chocolate Dove Bar. Yeah, I'm the queen of nutrition. lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a few strawberries and a bag of peanut butter pretzels


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

2 handfuls of raisin bran cereal + soy milk. I didn't get a lunch break (no time) in my job so by evening I starved to death.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Stuff n ****.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

apple sage field roast (vegetarian) sausages and chai


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

More Special K red berries. I also included blueberries. Not just blue berries, but actual blueberries. Fresh ones, too!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

one egg over easy, buttered whole wheat toast, three slices of extra crispy bacon and grits with butter salt and pepper - and a cup of coffee. Today was my splurge day.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Chicken burritos from Taco Bell. Who knew heaven would only cost $0.89


i lovve $.89 chicken burritos, they are so nice.

i had bbq this morning... it was in the fridge.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Banana bread


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Multi-Grain Cheerios with skim milk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marinated chicken


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Two eggs on toast with a very thin slice of cheese on top, with hot baked beans poured over it all. I also fried a tomato. I love having the time to do this stuff.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Raisin Bran and slices of banana with warm milk.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Raspberry yogurt, two slices of toast w/peanut butter, a warm honey bun, and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had rice puffs and rice milk. Yes, I'm seriousssss.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Cinnamon coffee, raspberry French toast, & hash browns with salsa :cup


I had cinnamon coffee, too!!
And cinnamon raisin toast with a little butter. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6 oz. of Strawberry cheesecake yogurt and a cup of coffee.
I normally don't eat breakfast. :stu


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

grande mocha.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Weetabix.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

some multi grain cheerios.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Salad.

When I do eat breakfast, it's never a breakfast food...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I mixed raspberry yogurt, apples, raisins, & carrots, and put raisin bran on top. That w/choc soymilk.


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

omelette, some pancakes and chocolate milk :boogie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1 cup of orange juice, 1 cup Special K with strawberries (foam texture) with skim milk.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

a white chocolatte bar lol!! xD


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

zomgz said:


> a white chocolatte bar lol!! xD


good job, kid!


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

i always procrastinate in the morning so i usually only have time for a granola bar or something, if im lucky some cereal.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i only had an apple today...lol, i'm not on a diet i just wasnt hungry


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

A peanut butter sandwich and a cup of tea.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

PBJ standard everyday. I am getting sick of it now heh.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ham and an english muffin, and coffee, of course, the latter one always.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't eat breakfast or lunch most days. :/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

PB & J on whole wheat bread + a coffee.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

2 coffees and a chocolate bar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A can of Coke.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

i had... half an apple, a couple of strawberries and some kiwi fruit! yumm... I cant wait for summer fruits...


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

1 Biscuit w/ sausage gravy, 2 pieces of bacon, 1 scrambled egg.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Large bowl of muesli with a banana and whey protein milk,

Two pieces of granary seed bread toasted with natural peanut butter,

Big glass of pressed Orange and pineapple juice,

One multivitamin and one fish oil capsule.

A glass of water.

That's good eating!


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lately I've been eating 4 French Toast and a glass of milk. I don't even use the toaster on the french toast. The bread already comes with whatever it is inside of it, and I just eat it. Tastes better toasted though lol.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

coco sugar puffs and a cup of tea


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

A Starbucks Frappasomethingyummy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nothing yet. I forgot to eat. <.< *goes nomming*


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Quaker Oats. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Cereal with molasses and strawberry soy milk, toast with peanut butter, red grapes and pistachio nuts. I just finished it a few minutes ago. I don't see how people can not eat breakfast!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

nut cereals/toast/rye/porridge/yoghurt/scrambled egg etcetcetc

i don't like to eat breakfast on workdays because i wake up so early and all. coffee and cig and then i'm just fine


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

5 raw eggs :b (Well if Rocky can do it...)


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

A blueberry Bagelfull. They were on sale... normally we don't by them because they're too expensive.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Today I had a bag of Kettle Crisps for breakfast.The lightly salted 150g bag.
Super Yummy.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

3 crumpets with butter and a cup of tea


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

A McCroissant. No, seriously.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Eggs and toast, with cranberry juice.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Some FiberOne cereal.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Quaker Oats. Pure awesomeness.


me too.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Poptarts


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Toast and coffee


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Poptarts


Oh, how I miss those *sigh*. Technically you can get them here, as an imported product, but they're ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

RyeCatcher86 said:


> Oh, how I miss those *sigh*. Technically you can get them here, as an imported product, but they're ridiculously overpriced.


You're not missing much.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Satsumas


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Croissant and coffee. Yum.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

starbucks and left over chicken


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

4 Eggs
1 pound of home fries
6 Slices Bacon
1 Roll with butter
1 Glass skim milk

yay 1500 calorie breakfast


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

cant afford breakfast at the moment, im an unemployed student


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A $1.29 piece of cinnamon coffee cake and a Pumpkin Spice coffee/cappuccino. Fattening convenience store breakfast. I will have to run it off for sure.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

2 packets of oatmeal with milk, an 8oz bottle of Ensure, a banana, and 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Apple butter on toast. But an hour later, ate a sub because my dad sent me to Mr.Sub.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Coffee, cigs, meds, and one krispy kreme.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't eat breakfast at the normal time. My first meal of the day was a salad though. I would've rather had something like an omelete. Maybe I'll make one later with ham, cheese, and hash browns .


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Country Crisp Chocolate Cereal


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Quaker oats golden syrup flavour porridge and a cup of tea. Mmm.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cherrios, english muffin, bacon, egg whites and cheese.


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

A granola bar lol (I was in a major rush).


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A bagel with bacon and sour cream.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Boiled egg slice of toast


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Yoghurt.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Muesli with almond milk


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Vegemite toast and a coffee


----------



## pepmint (Nov 6, 2013)

This morning I had pancakes and pork sausage. It was pretty good!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Sausage egg and cheese sammiches from McDonald's and a hash brown with a tea


----------



## Gully (Jan 11, 2015)

6 perogies, 1 cup o' tea, 1 tums


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Biscuit and coffee.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

this morning I had nuts-n-berries


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Cinnamon toast crunch... myy favorite cereal ^^


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

Eggs on toast


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Steamed vegetables with scrambled egg whites


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to have a microwave dinner of scrambled eggs, sausage, and a hash brown pattie


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

coffee and cigarettes. again. woohoo.


----------

